# cat weeing every where help!!!!!



## turple (Aug 19, 2008)

i have two cats and when i came home today i smelt cat wee!!! every bed that they own which is quite a few and a scratch post smelt very very badly of urine and there were wet patches dotted everywhere. my cats have been together for a year now and get on welol and i have never ever had an issue with them weeing in the house!!!

anyone got any advice plus tips to get rid of the smell!!!

help my house smells


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Have they been neutered? Is it wee or spraying? 

Cat pee smells marginally better than cat poo so it's not all bad 

Unfortunately you will have to really clean well & wash any loose coverings.

You will also have to try & find out why they have started weeing.
A trip to the vets may be in order.

Hope you get it sorted & haven't got any visitors planned for a few days!


----------



## turple (Aug 19, 2008)

its definalty wee both (boy and girl) have been neutered. the smell is different to spraying. most items went in bin as they dont really use them just washing one bed that is a favourite. ive put bedding in there tents as they spayed alot when younger so i can wash them occassionally but its definatly wee!!!

vets trip then eh!! i just wish i knew which one it was so i didnt have to take both or why they were doing it but hey ho

thanks for help


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

One of my little darlings wee'd in the dogs bed which is fabric the smell hit me as I walked in.

I used all my usual cleaning stuff, put the cushion pad into the washing machine, that was okay but his actual bed still stunk.

I read on this forum Simple Solution is good I bought a bottle from Pets at Home. It is good, I had to use two applications but everything smells like roses now. Which ever kitten it was hasn't revisited and I haven't had any more accidents as yet. Fingers crossed I don't.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

turple said:


> i have two cats and when i came home today i smelt cat wee!!! every bed that they own which is quite a few and a scratch post smelt very very badly of urine and there were wet patches dotted everywhere. my cats have been together for a year now and get on welol and i have never ever had an issue with them weeing in the house!!!
> 
> anyone got any advice plus tips to get rid of the smell!!!
> 
> help my house smells


Is there any chance of another cat/other animal getting into your house?

If there is, your cats might be remarking their territory.


----------

